# Successful weekend



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Garp (and I, as a team) had a FABULOUS weekend of dock diving.

Recently SRS (Super Retriever Series, another dock jumping organization) partnered up with UKC. This is huge for us Midwesterners who have a hard time making UAD and Splash Dogs events. Now, you can earn points and titles in UKC through SRS events. It's also WAY cheaper than dock dogs.

Anywho, Garp jumped a new personal best of 20'3" on Sunday. He's just been setting them left and right and I'm thrilled. He started with a new PB of 17'7 at the event last weekend. Then this weekend, he hit 17'11, 18'2, 19'1, and 19'11 to finish his USJ title. 19'11 is the cutoff for senior division. Then Sunday, he hit 20'3 to sit 2nd overall and earn points toward his UMJ (masters) before going into finals and jumping short 18'10 haha so we walked away without a rosette or a Crown invite but full of pride. He also racked up a healthy number of points toward his USJCH title.

I'm totally amazed by this dog, he outperformed himself this weekend and we worked together better than ever. Leading up, all of our practice time was dedicated to stride counts and utilizing the entire dock. 

Our big hurdle now is working to get him tracking up. He'll track his bumper side to side but I CANNOT get this dog to look up. I know that if I can get him to pop up more off the dock, he will absolutely soar. As it is, he jumps straight out off the dock, but he building up enough speed and pushes off hard enough to get some nice distance.

Anyways, I'm absolutely glowing after this weekend. We both had a blast and I'm so so so proud of my derpy nugget. He's blossoming into such a magnificent performance animal and we are growing exponentially as a team.

Toying with the idea of of heading down to IL for NADD next weekend (yay! AKC is recognizing dock diving titles!) in lieu of going to the DDWW northwest regionals, but we'll see. 

No pictures yet, but I'll share them here when they're sent to me.

Oh, and he is now USJ Beret's World According to Garp CA

Happy happy happy!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY that's so awesome! So happy for your boy and you! Great job all around. cant wait to see the pictures


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Way to go! That sounds like a blast

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Thank you 

And... we have a couple photos from finals! These were just shared by a fellow dock diving friend who competes with her GORGEOUS herd of mals and BCs.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Love the pictures! How did you go about teaching him to do this?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

